# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  لنجعل الصبر واقعا

## الأمل البعيد

عندما تضيق الدنيا بما رحبت ... ماذا نحتاج ؟
عندما تكشف لنا عن أنيابها , وتزلزل عيشنا بكوارثها ومصائبها نحتاج عندها على سلاح الأقوياء ...
نحتاج إلى الصبر ....
وليس معنى ذلك أن نذرف الدموع دما ونبكي الليل والنهار حزنا .
نحتاج الى الصبر من اجل ان نستمر وتستمر حياتنا , ويستمر انتاجنا و عطاؤنا بلا توقف ولا تواني ,بمعنى : ان لا يتسرب الضعب والخيبة والانهزام الى نفوسنا , ان نقاوم الازمات , ونواجه الالم والمحن بثبات وصبر قاهرين .
قال تعالى : (  وجعلنا منهم أئمة يهدون بامرنا لما صبروا وكانوا بآياتنا يوقنون ) . 
الصبر ... ان تعمل جهدك كله في الحصول على ماتريد وان تمارس كل الادوار من اجل ان تصل الى ما تحب لتتعلم كيف تعيش ؟ وكيف تنازل الصعاب بلا تأفف ومكابرة وتذمر .
ان نطرق كل الأبواب ونقحم انفسنا بكل السبل والطرق , فالصبر ..هو تجاوز الواقع المرير إلى واقع أفضل منه فلابد إذا إن نتجاوز في مفهومنا للصبر معناها السلبي إلى المفهوم الايجابي الذي نصل به الى الجزاء العظيم  
قال تعالى : ( انما يوفي الصابرون اجرهم بغير حساب )
في كربلاء ... الكل مثل الصبر باروع حلية وازين لباس وطريقة . . 
الحسين ( عليه السلام ) صبر حتى عجز الصبر عن صبره في المواقف الصعبة ولحظات المخاض الرهيبة ؛ كان الامام الحسين ( عليه السلام ) صابرا محتسبا متوكلا على ربه واثقا به .. هاهو يرمق ببصره نحو معسكر العدو واذا هو كالسيل الهادر يحطم كل ما يلقاه في طريه .
توجه عليه السلام متضرعا رافعا يديه صواب السماء قائلا :
( اللهم انت ثقتي في كل كرب , ورجائي في كل شدة وانت لي في ما نزل بي ثقة وعدة , كم من هو هم يضعف الفؤاد , وتقل فيه الحيلة ويخذل فيه الصديق , و يشمت فيه العدو , انزلته بك وشكوته اليك رغبة لي اليك عمن سواك , فكشفته وفرجته فانت ولي كل نعمة وصاحب كل حسنة ومنتهى كل رغبة )
كم كان حجم الصبر في فؤادك يا حسين بعد ان ايقنت بقتل اصحابك واهل بيتك ؟ ..
ماحال قلبك المفطور حزنا على شبيه جده علي الاكبر وهو يتقدم ساحة المعركة يتقدم للقتال مواسيا بروحه دونك ؟
إن صبر الحسين عليه السلام لايحد بمدى ولا يقنن بمستوى  فصبره مدرسة الحياة فكل حبيب يفني لاجل الحبيب وكل غالي رخص امام الهدف الاول هكذا عبر الامام الحسين بمواقفه وصبره و تحمله , ليقدم المزيد من المقربين خالصه لوجه الله تعالى . . 
فلم يسجل الامام الحسين عليه السلام في مواجهته للازمات الصعبة ادنى درجات الضعف و الهزيمة , بل ارقى درجات القوة و الانتصار 
فل نتعلم من الامام الحسين عليه السلام  .

----------


## نور الهدى

*السلام على الحسين , وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائه*

*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وعساك على القوة* 

*وتسلم الايادي*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الله يسلمك ويعافيك حبيبتي ام محمد مشكورة على الرد وماقصرتي
تحياتي
الأمل البعيد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تسلمي اختي على الموضوع القيم ..وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالج ..

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكورة شذى الزهراء على المرور 
تحياتي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي



----------


## الأمل البعيد

الله يعافيك ياسحر القوافي
اختك الأمل البعيد

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

مشكوووره خيتو الامل البعيد
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
في انتظار جديدك 
دمتيــ بود 
محبتك :أحلى بنوته..,

----------


## الأمل البعيد

لا شكر على واجب ومشكورة لردج الرائع 
تحياااااااتي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكورة
الامل البعيد
على الموضوع الحلو
عطاج الله العافية

----------


## الأمل البعيد

انتي المشكورة ياريحانه عالرد الحلو والمميز 
تحيااااااااااااتي

----------


## نجران

يعطيك العافية على الموضوع

----------


## الأمل البعيد

لله يعافيك حبيبتي نجران 
تحيااااااااتي

----------


## LOVELORN

اللهم انت ثقتي في كل كرب , ورجائي في كل شدة وانت لي في ما نزل بي ثقة وعدة , كم من هو هم يضعف الفؤاد , وتقل فيه الحيلة ويخذل فيه الصديق , و يشمت فيه العدو , انزلته بك وشكوته اليك رغبة لي اليك عمن سواك , فكشفته وفرجته فانت ولي كل نعمة وصاحب كل حسنة ومنتهى كل رغبة )


السلام على الحسين و على اولاد الحسين و على اصحاب الحسين 

اللهم ارزقني شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود و ثبت لي قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين اللذين بذلوا مهجهم دون الحسين عليه السلام

يعطيكِ العافية على الموضوع و فعلا اذا واجهتنا علينا ان نذكر فقط ماذا حل بارض كربلاء. . .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكور Lovel orn  ع المشاركة الحلوة 
تحياااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## ريومه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
وعجل فرج قآيم آل بيت محمد
مودتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكورة ريومة ع المشاركة الحلوة منك
 تحياااااااتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## ظل الظلام

عندما أنظر لهذه المواضيع أتعجب في نفسي قائلًا:ماهذه اللمسات الفنية التي أبهرتني؟! 
هل يمكنني أن أعمل مثلها؟ 
هل قوة عقلي ونشاط تفكيري يستطيع بالإتيان بمثل هذه المواضيع؟!!
حقًا إنها أجمل عباراتٍ سمعتها أذني.وأجمل عبارات دخلت قلبي وعقلي. 

شكرًا على مثل هذا الموضوع الرائع.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكور ظل الكلام ع التعبير الرائع جدا لا استطيع ان اعبر بمدى تعبيرك ولباقتك الرائعة 
مشكوووووووور جدا جدا ع المروووور والمشاركة الي نورت الموضوع 
تحيااااااااااتي

----------


## رمش السعاده

اصبر فان الصبر جميل شكراااااااا لكي تسلمين

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الله يسلمك يرمش السعادة فعلا ان الصبر جميل
مشكوووووورة لمرورج الروعة 
تحيااااااااااتي

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*
*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع*
*اختي* 
*ودمتي بخير وبركة*

----------


## الجنعد

وعجل فرجه ياكريم

الف شكر علا هذا الموضوع 

وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

يعطيك العافيه اخوي
سَيِدي مُنذُ كُنتُ طِفلاً بِكَـ قَلبِي قَدْ شَغَف
يَتَمَنى بِكَـ وَصلاً لِمَناراتِ النَجَف
كُلَما صَاحوا عَلِياً لُبَ قَلبي قَد رَجَف

... مأجورين ...

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكوووورين على المرور بارك الله فيكمومأجووووورين

----------


## قيس الغزالي

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن
صلواتك علية وعلى ابائه
في هذة الساعة وفي كل ساعة
وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا
ودليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنة ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكوووورين على المرور بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عاشق الحرية

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

تسلم يمناكِ و جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء

و ربِ يعطيكِ العافية

و الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك . . .

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكووور على المرور بارك الله فيك

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم انت ثقتي في كل كرب , ورجائي في كل شدة وانت لي في ما نزل بي ثقة وعدة , كم من هو هم يضعف الفؤاد , وتقل فيه الحيلة ويخذل فيه الصديق , و يشمت فيه العدو , انزلته بك وشكوته اليك رغبة لي اليك عمن سواك , فكشفته وفرجته فانت ولي كل نعمة وصاحب كل حسنة ومنتهى كل رغبة )


السلام على الحسين و على اولاد الحسين و على اصحاب الحسين 

اللهم ارزقني شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود و ثبت لي قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين اللذين بذلوا مهجهم دون الحسين عليه السلام



الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو وتسلم الايادي يارب 



وفعلاً خيتو الحسين عليه السلام قدوتنا في هذه الحياه ومنه ومن زينب سلام الله عليها نأخذ القليل القليل من الصبر . ماحد سلام الله عليهم صبر مثل صبرهم اهل البيت .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا يالغاليه يام الغاليين 
تسلمي والله على المرور
يارب يجعلك من العايدين والسعييدن متباركة
تحياتي

----------


## نور الشمس

اللهم انت ثقتي في كل كرب , ورجائي في كل شدة وانت لي في ما نزل بي ثقة وعدة , كم من هو هم يضعف الفؤاد , وتقل فيه الحيلة ويخذل فيه الصديق , و يشمت فيه العدو , انزلته بك وشكوته اليك رغبة لي اليك عمن سواك , فكشفته وفرجته فانت ولي كل نعمة وصاحب كل حسنة ومنتهى كل رغبة )


السلام على الحسين و على اولاد الحسين و على اصحاب الحسين 

اللهم ارزقني شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود و ثبت لي قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين اللذين بذلوا مهجهم دون الحسين عليه السلام



الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو وتسلم الايادي يارب 



وفعلاً خيتو الحسين عليه السلام قدوتنا في هذه الحياه ومنه ومن زينب سلام الله عليها نأخذ القليل القليل من الصبر . ماحد سلام الله عليهم صبر مثل صبرهم اهل البيت .

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
مشكوووووووور اختي ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

????? يسلمــــوا وجزيت خيرا?????
?????
`v´
( `•.¸ 
`•.¸ ) 
¸.•´ 
( `•.¸ 
`•.¸ )
`v´
((((`v´))))ٌ
((((((((((`v´)))))))))) 
((((((((((((((`v´)))))))))))))) 
(((((((( تحيــ fadss96 ـــاتي )))))))) 
(((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))
(((((((´v`)))))))

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكراا لمروركم الغالي
ربي يوفقكم
تحياتي

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 
 ( ان الله مع الصابرين  )..........(مآ اصاب من مصيبة الا باذن الله  ومن يؤمن بالله يهد قلبه والله بكل شئ عليم)
الله يعطيك الف الف الف ...................عافية 
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## الأمل البعيد

_يســلمووو يالغواليـ عـ الــمرور الحلـوو_
_ربيـ لايحرمنيـ منـ طلتكمـ البهيـة_
_ربيـ يعطيكمــ كلـ عافيهـــ_
_دمتـمــ بحفظــ الرحمنـــ_
_تحـــياتيـــــ_
_الأملـــ البعيد_

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

*السلام على الحسين , وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائه

الله يعطيك العافية* 
سلام

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلموو ع المرور والرد الحلو
يعطيكِ العافية
تحياتي
الأمل البعيد

----------


## khozam



----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلموو ع المرور والرد الحلو

يعطيكِ العافية
تحياتي

الأمل البعيد

----------


## صافي الود

مشكورة أختي على الموضوع الجميل وبالتوفيق

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أخي .. صافي الود*
*شكراً لمرورك العبق* 
*يطيبُ لي وصلك العذب هنا*
*لاعدمنااا حضوركـِ الرائع ..*
*دمت بخير ..*
*سلامي* 


**

----------

